# Growing Up Khan



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

We went to a street fair a couple weeks ago and Khan had his picture taken.
He is trying to be so regal; but it's not working! Still too much like a puppy.

On a side note, those little bumps on his chin, were from an allergy he was having from a new bed I got him @ Costco. It had Cedar in it! 
Chalk another thing on the list he's sensitive to! Gonna have to get him a Bubble pretty soon!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Great pictures! can't even see the bumps on his chin, love the one where he is crossing his legs!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Gina, he is gorgeous! I just love how "grown up" he is being! Such a handsome boy. Great pics.! :biggrin:


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

AWwwwww!!
Look at his great squishy face!!!  He is almost as adorable and squishy as Titus!! ;P
I need to get more pictures of Titus on here. Khan is adorable.


----------



## redspoo (Mar 19, 2010)

OMG, he is so cute. I love the middle picture, although I am still trying to interpret the look on his face! What a great face!


----------

